# World Record Duck Race



## Jason_77 (23 May 2006)

*The Children’s Lifeline Challenge 2006*

The Children’s Lifeline Challenge (CLC) group is a partnership of ten friends, established with the purpose of highlighting the undeniable importance of Our Lady’s Hospital for Sick Children, Crumlin to Irish society while seeking to raise funds for the hospital’s continued development. 

As part of the fundraising, the CLC group has organised a World Record Attempt Duck race sponsored by Today FM on Saturday June 3rd 2006.

150,000 yellow plastic ducks will be launched into the Liffey at Millenium bridge and one kilometre of water and 5 bridges are all that stand in the way of a new world record.

To support this event, and while doing so be part of Ireland's attempt to claim the world record, *Text Duck to 57080* (texts cost €4)

Prizes include a family holiday to Orlando.

For information on our other events (Whole Way round motorbike trip and Harvest Ball), please visit our website www.childrenslifeline.ie or email Jason at jason@childrenslifeline.ie

Thanks for your support


----------



## car (23 May 2006)

Ive named mine pukka.  

Will RTE have reporters on the river interviewing ducks who are only competing for the fun of it?


----------



## TarfHead (23 May 2006)

car said:
			
		

> Will RTE have reporters on the river interviewing ducks who are only competing for the fun of it?


 
There's a Charlie Bird pun out there somewhere that I just can't reach ..


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 May 2006)

We're trying to quack down on that sort of thing, TarfHead...


----------



## car (23 May 2006)

Jason, I got an ID 'ODxxxxxx' when I paid for my duck online.  (In any other context, Id feel strange posting that).   
Its not clear but is that ID the same ID I would have got if Id used the txting method of payment?   

Is there GPS tracking on the ducks?  For 4e youd expect something....




> We're trying to quack down on that sort of thing, TarfHead...



Thats awful.  Eider post something decent or not at all.


----------



## Jason_77 (24 May 2006)

Hi Car,

The ID for the Duck will be sent to your email address or phone number you specified on the form.
This will be sent to you a few days before the race.

Thanks,

Jason.


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 May 2006)

Jason_77 said:
			
		

> *The Children’s Lifeline Challenge 2006*
> 
> The Children’s Lifeline Challenge (CLC) group is a partnership of ten friends, established with the purpose of highlighting the undeniable importance of Our Lady’s Hospital for Sick Children, Crumlin to Irish society while seeking to raise funds for the hospital’s continued development.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jason,

Very good cause and hope things go well for you. Will get texting.

Better not be too warm a day on 3rd because we've probably all suffered the aroma of _'Eau de Liffey'_


----------



## Purple (27 May 2006)

I only have a company phone and I have a policy of not using it for personal spends like this. can I donate on-line?


----------



## Sue Ellen (27 May 2006)

Purple said:
			
		

> I only have a company phone and I have a policy of not using it for personal spends like this. can I donate on-line?


 
Hi Purple,

See here for on-line donations.


----------



## Jason_77 (29 May 2006)

Hi Purple,

I hope you were able to donate online. If you have any problems, just send me a message.

Sueellen, thanks for your interest also.

Only a few days to go folks, so get texting. It's a great cause.

Thanks,

Jason.


----------



## Jason_77 (1 Jun 2006)

All,

Only two more days until the Duck Race kicks off. 
So get texting and adopt your Duck.

*Text 'Duck' to 57080*

Thanks for all the support so far.

Jason.


----------



## Crunchie (1 Jun 2006)

What time is it at? Posters say 3.30 but my text says 12.


----------



## Jason_77 (2 Jun 2006)

The Duck race is at 3.30pm.
A bit of a mix-up with the text message.

Today fm will be broadcasting from 2pm, so get down early and enjoy the fun.


----------



## car (2 Jun 2006)

Got my duck id in the mail today.   

Can we meet our duck before the race to discuss strategy?


----------



## Jason_77 (2 Jun 2006)

Unfortunately, it is not possible to meet the ducks before the race.
They have all been in training for a long time now, and need to remain focused. 
Therefore, they all have a curfew as at 2pm today, and they will not be seen again until half an hour before the race.

Feel free to post your good luck messages though either here or on [broken link removed]

Thanks for all your support people, and hope you all enjoy the race.


----------



## mf1 (7 Jun 2006)

Did all the ducks sail out to sea? or was there anyone collecting them? A friend told me he picked up Duckie 111583 heading for Lambay at high speed on Sunday afternoon!

mf


----------



## car (7 Jun 2006)

i brought the kids down for this. we got there about 3:15 for a spot near the mill bridge. By 4:20 under a really hot sun, the ducks still hadnt moved, so we had to abandon as the kids were freaking out despite being on the second ice cream.  How'd it go after?  did the ducks take long to swim down?


----------



## Dowee (7 Jun 2006)

There was still thousands of them in the Liffey yesterday (Tuesday). Good to see the clean up operation was well planned.


----------



## Jason_77 (7 Jun 2006)

Hi All,

Firstly, thanks for your support for the duck race. A lot of money was raised for the charity and 3 lucky duck adoptee's claimed the prizes for the first 3 ducks. Visit [broken link removed] for more info on this.

Secondly, regrettably a number of ducks were still on the Liffey on Tuesday. This was due to a few reasons. Namely, not been permitted to put a net across the river and also some mischievous kids releasing ducks from our pontoon after they were collected on Saturday evening.

However, you should now find all ducks have been removed from the water as of yesterday evening following a major clean up.

The organisers of the event, myself included, wish to express our apologies for the ducks remaining in the water until Tuesday, but it was outside of our control.

Please do not hesitate to contact me via email if you have any further queries, jason@childrenslifeline.ie 

Finally, please do not let this little mishap overshadow the huge success of the event and the benefits it will have for the hospital.

I hope you will continue to support us for our future events.

Kind Regards,

Jason.


----------



## Purple (7 Jun 2006)

Did any of the Ducks take ill after being left in the water?


----------



## mf1 (7 Jun 2006)

From what my friend saw from the dinghy north of Dublin Bay on Sunday afternoon, many of the ducks appeared to be a little the worse for wear - mostly they were bobbing along on their sides. Or on their ears perhaps!!! 

mf


----------



## my2leftfeet (8 Jun 2006)

€100k raised! Well done on all the hard work.


----------



## Seagull (9 Jun 2006)

mf1 said:
			
		

> From what my friend saw from the dinghy north of Dublin Bay on Sunday afternoon, many of the ducks appeared to be a little the worse for wear - mostly they were bobbing along on their sides. Or on their ears perhaps!!!
> 
> mf


Do you honestly expect ducks on the Liffey to swim normally? They're lucky they were still afloat and hadn't melted.


----------



## aonfocaleile (21 Nov 2006)

Apparently one of the ducks turned up on the Isle of Man in recent days. The lady who found it was interviewed on Ray Darcy's Today FM show this morning - can you picture it riding the waves across the Irish sea???


----------

